# FE exam Oct 25, 2008 - Calgary, Alberta, Canada ??



## Tas (Aug 15, 2008)

Good day All,

Any one appearing in FE exam here in Calgary, AB please reply or even JUST FE exam anywhere i dont mind exchanging some thoughts and ideas how to kill this prep time and work smarter rather hard - Other things i would like to talk about how effeciently using calculators(hp 35s) and any other tips n tricks???

Thanks everyone in advance.

Regards

Tas


----------



## Casey (Aug 20, 2008)

I did the FE exam in Calgary back in 2007...

My advice would be to get the FERM if you haven't done so already and follow that front to back.

As for the HP calculator, of all the things I programmed into my HP 33s, the only one I used was solving 3 simultaneous equations (which also gave me the determinant of a 3x3 matrix)...

Most of the calculations are straight forward.


----------

